# ACP 150kW DC motor and controller available/for sale



## AlexD (Sep 8, 2020)

Hi there, im in Portsmouth and starting to look into an EV Conversion, how much would you be looking for the motor?


----------



## nigeltegg (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi Alex! I was looking for £4000 for the ACP-150 and controller, but if you can pick it up this month, I could let you have it for £3700, motor is new and unused, the controller was fixed in a prototype but not used. Not bad when you consider ACP want $20k for the pair!

Nigel 07976 177183


----------



## nigeltegg (Nov 11, 2012)

AlexD said:


> Hi there, im in Portsmouth and starting to look into an EV Conversion, how much would you be looking for the motor?


Give me a call to discuss, please. Nigel 07976 177183


----------



## AlexD (Sep 8, 2020)

nigeltegg said:


> Give me a call to discuss, please. Nigel 07976 177183


Hi Nigel,

Sorry for my delayed response, i don't frequent this site. Apologies but i think i am now going to use a GS450H Gearbox & Inverter. I think this was out of my price range anyway, good luck with the sale.

Alex


----------

